# Apartment Complex



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Bidding this apartment complex.









I have 1.75 Acres of blacktop
13,200 Sq Ft of sidewalk

Figuring the lot should take 2 hours to clear plus some touch up time after cars get moved. 
Sidewalks should take 3 hours with two blowers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What are you using,more then 2 hrs with a truck.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

grandview;1494242 said:


> What are you using,more then 2 hrs with a truck.


My mistake, 2 trucks. Overkill probably but I forsee a lot of back dragging and cleaning up after cars (pita).


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

what is the contract? Seasonal, push, event? Seasonal accumulation cap? Salt? Need info to help.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Northsnow;1494310 said:


> what is the contract? Seasonal, push, event? Seasonal accumulation cap? Salt? Need info to help.


Sorry thought I had included more info, not sure what happened. I need to submit a seasonal and per event bid. Salt to be billed separately. I'm around 2750 for up to 4" with sidewalks and blacktop.


----------

